# Salmon Species in Clinton



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

I was curious of what Salmon and Trout species are in the Clinton river please have correct answers thank you highly appreciate it!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

What if I have the incorrect answer?


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not much of either


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

is this a test?


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just heard that a big push of coho ran up river last night lol haha


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Shift7609 said:


> Just heard that a big push of coho ran up river last night lol haha


shoot, they are probably already to Lake Orion by now.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

FishMichv2 said:


> shoot, they are probably already to Lake Orion by now.


Lmao


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

GuppyII said:


> What if I have the incorrect answer?


Whatever that's fine also.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Basically I want to know what species are found in the Clinton river. I don't understand the funny comments for but hey whatever it's entertainment lol.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Syndicate said:


> Basically I want to know what species are found in the Clinton river. I don't understand the funny comments for but hey whatever it's entertainment lol.


roughly a dozen or so Kings return every year. there are few browns to be had. steelhead are the main fish to be found in regards to trout/salmon.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

FishMichv2 said:


> roughly a dozen or so Kings return every year. there are few browns to be had. steelhead are the main fish to be found in regards to trout/salmon.


Thank you for the serious answer highly appreciate it I've heard there are chinook in there too but I'm not sure if that's true. Also you think they'll like roe sacks right now and egg flies for fly fishing?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Syndicate said:


> Thank you for the serious answer highly appreciate it I've heard there are chinook in there too but I'm not sure if that's true. Also you think they'll like roe sacks right now and egg flies for fly fishing?


kings do come up the clinton but there are VERY few of them, most years i never even see any. a decade or more ago there may have been fishable numbers but not now. steelhead will be the fish you want to fish for if you are fishing the clinton. spawn or egg flies can both be productive if presented correctly.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

1999 was the last time I can recall seeing a good amount of salmon in the river while Cannoing. Sporadic at best now though I did have one kiss my hot n tot hello last Wednesday. Was a decent size too. I would not set out on a mission for them on the Clinton though. Just a nice surprise from time to time.

I always let them be if I do see them anyway. 

I got a nice 8.5 Brown on an Erie Dire a couple years back in Dodge Park. Have not got one since.

Here's the picture.









Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

nice fish pic whisp


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Syndicate said:


> I was curious of what Salmon and Trout species are in the Clinton river please have correct answers thank you highly appreciate it!


Hey bud, not to be rude, but it does sound like you are fairly new to fishing for salmon and steelhead. If true, I highly, highly recommend fishing for either on the west side of the state if you're trying to get into it. With a guide preferably to cut down on the learning curve. If you gauge the "fun factor" off of hookups, you likely won't have fun down on the clinton, and you won't think a "fun factor" exists with regard to fishing for them, and you won't want to fish for them again.

With that said, even the guys who reallllly know the river like the back of their hand, have plenty of days that they do not hook up. I have always said, if you can catch a steelhead on the clinton, you can catch them anywhere.

To answer your question, yes, the Clinton gets kings/chinooks, steel, browns, etc... just good luck finding them! The numbers of all of the above are low. Steelhead are the highest number, but, even that number is a trickle compared to other rivers of the state.

Sorry to be pessimistic about the potential success on the clinton, but I am just calling a duck a duck based on what I know from fishing that river over the past several years.

Lastly, there are two fishy dudes in particular on this site that you want to pay attention to on here if you insist on fishing the clinton. Go back and look through posts from clintonking, and pikewhisperer. Just saying!

My experience, fish the clinton in february/march, 4lb fluorocarbon leader, small hooks, wax worms, and other bug patterns. Eggs have never treated me well on the clinton, not once. Keep a natural presentation under a bobber, running along right with the current speed.

Good luck man, I hope this helps steer you in the right direction.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

AdamBradley said:


> Hey bud, not to be rude, but it does sound like you are fairly new to fishing for salmon and steelhead. If true, I highly, highly recommend fishing for either on the west side of the state if you're trying to get into it. With a guide preferably to cut down on the learning curve. If you gauge the "fun factor" off of hookups, you likely won't have fun down on the clinton, and you won't think a "fun factor" exists with regard to fishing for them, and you won't want to fish for them again.
> 
> With that said, even the guys who reallllly know the river like the back of their hand, have plenty of days that they do not hook up. I have always said, if you can catch a steelhead on the clinton, you can catch them anywhere.
> 
> ...


Great info here, this is all very accurate information. I've fished the Clinton many times over the years in search of steel and you must put in the leg work and actually try to find the deep, slow runs where fish might be holding. As far as fish numbers, you're mainly going to be targeting steel in the spring, and honestly, I don't think it's presentation that's the most important, but actually FINDING the fish in the river, which I think is where my main problem is. 

Anyways, good luck to everyone in search of the elusive Clinton Steel! Tight lines!


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes it is presentation by all means the Clinton gets more pressure then some northern rivers in the spring espically the east side if your a newb to steelhead fishing you are far far better off going to the nw side of the state and getting a guided trip learn how to fish them then come back and try the Clinton as far as numbers go the Clinton does get fish but it's not very high numbers don't go there expecting limits!


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Shift7609 said:


> Yes it is presentation by all means the Clinton gets more pressure then some northern rivers in the spring espically the east side if your a newb to steelhead fishing you are far far better off going to the nw side of the state and getting a guided trip learn how to fish them then come back and try the Clinton as far as numbers go the Clinton does get fish but it's not very high numbers don't go there expecting limits!


Couldn't have said it any better


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Pikewhisperer said:


> 1999 was the last time I can recall seeing a good amount of salmon in the river while Cannoing. Sporadic at best now though I did have one kiss my hot n tot hello last Wednesday. Was a decent size too. I would not set out on a mission for them on the Clinton though. Just a nice surprise from time to time.
> 
> I always let them be if I do see them anyway.
> 
> ...


In curious are you the guy that made the 2 videos of you catching pike at red run and Clinton few years back?


----------

